# [GNOME 2.30] Error compil. net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3(Solved)

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo a todos:

Esta vez es para solicitar ayuda en el tema que expongo a continuación.

Estoy en la rama estable de "amd64" y en una actualización rutinaria del sistema con emerge --update --newuse --deep world veo que ya esta disponible la actualización a "gnome-2.30.2". Procedo con ello pero se me detiene con un error en la compilación en uno de los nuevos paquetes que se instala, concretamente con "net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3"; he probado cambiando MAKEOPTS="-j1" pero el problema persiste y no se como solucionarlo.

Agradeceré cualquier ayuda al respecto.

Pongo la salida de la última parte de la compilación del paquete en cuestión para que se vea el error

```
 DerivedSources/JSSVGTextContentElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGTextElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGTextPathElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGTextPositioningElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGTitleElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGTransform.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGTransformList.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGUnitTypes.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGUseElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGViewElement.lo DerivedSources/JSSVGZoomEvent.lo 

  CXXLD  libwebkit-1.0.la

  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/unix/TestNetscapePlugin/TestNetscapePlugin_libtestnetscapeplugin_la-TestNetscapePlugin.lo

  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/TestNetscapePlugIn.subproj/TestNetscapePlugin_libtestnetscapeplugin_la-PluginObject.lo

  CXX    WebKitTools/DumpRenderTree/TestNetscapePlugIn.subproj/TestNetscapePlugin_libtestnetscapeplugin_la-TestObject.lo

  CXXLD  TestNetscapePlugin/libtestnetscapeplugin.la

  CXX    JavaScriptCore/Programs_jsc-jsc.o

  CXXLD  Programs/jsc

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-JSNode.o

En el fitxer inclòs dès de ./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.h:45,

                 dès de JavaScriptCore/API/tests/JSNode.c:34:

./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h:778:11: avís: missing terminating ' character

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-JSNodeList.o

En el fitxer inclòs dès de ./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.h:45,

                 dès de JavaScriptCore/API/tests/JSNodeList.c:31:

./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h:778:11: avís: missing terminating ' character

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-Node.o

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-NodeList.o

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-minidom.o

En el fitxer inclòs dès de ./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.h:45,

                 dès de JavaScriptCore/API/tests/minidom.c:33:

./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h:778:11: avís: missing terminating ' character

  CCLD   Programs/minidom

  CC     WebKitTools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-main.o

  CCLD   Programs/GtkLauncher

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/GtkLauncher] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3279:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'
```

la salida de emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4600+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Aug 2010 18:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ca ca_ES es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif extras ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnomecd gstreamer gtk hal iconv java javascript jpeg kdgraphics lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors logrotate mad mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection samba sanner sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca ca_ES es es_ES" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

y la salida de emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3  USE="gstreamer -coverage -debug -doc -test" 
```

Agradecido de antemano, recibid un cordial saludo.Last edited by lluisparcet on Wed Aug 04, 2010 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

podemos ver tu make.conf y puedes poner an algún lado el build.log completo ?

Te pasa lo mismo con otra versión de webkit-gtk ?

Buscando he encontrao dos bugs :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/287390

https://bugs.gentoo.org/295318

el primero no parece relevante, en el segundo hay al final un parche que igual te saca del apuro.

saluetes

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo:

Bueno, resulta que buscando y probando he dado con la solución aunque no entiendo el problema   :Very Happy:  . Quizá algun experto pueda aportar su granito de arena y aclarar porque no compilaba.

Antes que nada ahí va mi /etc/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="ca ca_ES es es_ES"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

USE="a52 avahi branding extras ffmpeg fuse gnomecd java javascript kdgraphics lm_sensors logrotate

     mjpeg mng nautilus nvidia ppds samba sanner slang symlink tiff xcb xine xvid -acl -arts -bluetooth -fam -gpm -ipv6 -kerberos -kde -mysql -qt3 -qt4 -svg"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

Cambiando la línea CFLAGS="-march=native -pipe" por CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3" ha finalizado la compilación del paquete net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 sin ningún error.   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

He vuelto a dejar el make.conf como antes y el resto de paquetes los ha compilado sin problemas, como hasta ahora siempre había sido.

En fin, siempre se aprende algo de los errores.

Por cierto gringo, gracias por tu respuesta. Ya había visto el bug que comentas pero no me atreví a probar el parche porque era para una versión distinta del paquete.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

